

Show HN: Simple Jekyll Search - cfcf
https://github.com/christian-fei/Simple-Jekyll-Search

======
slashdotdash
Self promotion time, I've also written a Jekyll plugin to provide search using
lunr.js [1].

[1] Jekyll + lunr.js = Static websites with powerful full-text search using
JavaScript [https://github.com/slashdotdash/jekyll-lunr-js-
search](https://github.com/slashdotdash/jekyll-lunr-js-search)

~~~
j0k3r
+1 for lunr.

I built my own search on my blog using lunr. It's fast and works great.

------
alxprc
Hey author, it'd be cool if you gave me a mention, as you did comment on my
post about it [1]!

[1] [https://alexpearce.me/2012/04/simple-jekyll-
searching/#disqu...](https://alexpearce.me/2012/04/simple-jekyll-
searching/#disqus_thread)

~~~
cfcf
you're right, thanks for pointing it out. will fix the readme, sorry.

